# Panfish lakes in the SE



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Is their a bluegill lake in SE North Dakota? Not looking for specifics or anything like that but wondering if there is any lake in SE nodak know for Bluegills. I have never fished for them through the ice and kinda interested in trying it.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Dead Colt is supposed to be pretty good for bluegills.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Ya i guess i knew that but i am pretty sure there is nothing left there when they lowered it. Anyone know whats going on with dead colt? Anybody fishing there at all?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Norm70,

Try Pheasant Lake. There are some BIG gills in that lake.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Jiffy have you ever fished there? I heard the ice can be real iffy sometimes.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Norm70,

Yes I have fished there quite a bit. Although I have not fished it in the past few years or so it usually is pretty fair.

I have never had any problems with the ice. Just be careful, as usual.

I do believe there is an aeration system just NW of the boat dock. The ice may be thinner there. I have never fished that area in the winter.

Stand on Hwy. 11 and look N. You will see a farm straight ahead of you. The lake goes to the left and to the right. Fish the righ "arm" on the shore closest to the farm all the way back. Stay just outside the weeds. This time of year around 10-12 ft. This is no "big secret". You will probably see houses out there. Good luck!


----------



## Fear No Fish (Dec 14, 2006)

brewer and casselton res have been really good bluegill lakes so far this winter.crappie and perch are biting at casseltom in 10 feet of water

any where from 10 to 12'' of ice already too.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I thought brewer was cleaned out by the comorants


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Thats kinda a cassleton is a ways from here but thanks for the help.

Jiffy i was going to thank you for the advice too. I think i might try it this weekend. Anytime you get away from "pembina" phesant hunting and need a place in se nodak give me a pm


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Norm, I appreciate that! :beer:


----------

